# Propeller driven loco with power to spare



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

WOW! Amazing it can push so many cars!! 
But you will need some ear-pops ;-) 

Didn't LGB had a propelled engine once also?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

These are very easy to make and lots of fun. Mine is based on a left-over AristoCraft heavyweight truck and uses a surplus, $5, 30 volt, 4.47 amp Johnson hand tool motor mounted using a piece of sheet brass. The body is a plastic mailing tube and the "cockpit" is from a bottle of gear oil. Note the "Batmobile" "Captain Nemo" arch from the bottle's handle. I was going to put a pilot/co-pilot on the front much like LGB does on the Mars Flier, and paint it up but it loves to fly off the track with "wreckless abandon" and I never got to it.

I think that this would "blow away" the one on YouTube and could take off a finger. I've never tried pushing any railcars with it.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm thinking ducted fan. Keeping these on the track is a real engineering feat!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

You need to be able to _instantly_ throw the motor into reverse without any momentum to best negotiate the curves at speed.


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

I remember a few years ago, I saw a train pushing a shipping container on a gondola. The container had a propeller with the blade horizontal on top of the container. Another propeller on the side. As this unit was pushed along it trimmed along the track from growth of plants, weeds, etc. Perhaps someone can use this idea to great advantage!
Regards to all from Andrew at the Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway - downunder


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

There are several versions of the LGB Fortuna Flyer (Snoopy Flyer and Mars Flyer at least). I've never seen one run but they go for a small fortune on evilBay


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

The Purple Baron...

Hot Laps

Craig


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Mars flyer and controlling it with a 27mhz TE is fun. Plan ahead for curves. I throttle down before getting near a curve and then I throttle up 3/4 way through the curve. 

TE is programmed for B and B for accel and momentum. Instant control was not needed. 

One reason for hig cost was the LGB flyers all have ball bearing wheel sets with electrical pickups.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem with ducted fan drives is that most of them are only rated to 10V. That said, I have never had enough tangent track available to wind the Fast Mail up to 10V! The polarity of my own vehicle's ducted fan drive is opposite that of "normal" large scale, so I often start it in reverse. I can also use reverse for braking - or getting back to a missed station platform. The LGB vehicles are the most "finger friendly," so I try to remember to pick up the Fast Mail by its body (which is actually a 1 liter soda bottle).

Yours,
David Meashey


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I may need to build one. My grandson will be thrilled. But unless I make it finger friendly, his mother will not be so thrilled.


----------

